# A dwarf that needs a home



## minimule (May 4, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a friend that jumped into minis a couple years ago. They bought all kinds of mares and have a couple of stallions. This person has been raising and breeding QH and Paints for years and producing some very nice animals.

Somehow she acquired a couple of dwarves. I'm not sure what happened to the second one but she still has the little girl.

There is a slight possibility this little girl was bred by a 31.5" stallion. I didn't ask questions, just took the info. When someone else talked to her about her, she said she didn't know you weren't supposed to breed them. They aren't positive she is bred.

She is offering several of her horses for sale, including this little dwarf. Is there anybody out there, that knows about dwarves, willing to take this little one? I can't. I don't have the finances nor the time/space to do what needs to be done for a special needs horse.

If anyone can, please contact me and I'll give you more info and pictures of her.


----------



## angie21467 (May 5, 2004)

OMG, I certainly hope is is not bred. That could be a death sentence for a dwarf. I hope a good home can be found for her. You said she wants to sell her, how much does she want?


----------



## minimule (May 5, 2004)

I hope she isn't breed as well. When I heard that my stomach turned.

She is asking $300. (not sure I can post that here but.....)


----------



## kaykay (May 5, 2004)

is there any possibility she would donate her to the rescue??


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 5, 2004)

I cant take her at this point but might want to suggest seeing if a vet can abort that baby if she is indeed pregnant and not to far along


----------



## Little Bit (May 5, 2004)

Where is is little dwarf located?

I have a friend that has a dwarf filly, and may be interested in her for a companion for her little girl.


----------



## minimule (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,

This little girl is in New Mexico. I will be making a trip to Austin, TX within the next few weeks to pick up a horse and could haul her that way if someone wanted her in that direction.

I'm thinking she would have been bred last year, I can find out for sure.

I will also ask her if she would be willing to donate her.

I'll ask her more about her and let you know.


----------



## krissalynn (May 6, 2004)

Hi, I'm interested in the dwarf as a companion for a mare I have. I live in New Mexico as well. You can contact me at [email protected] I'd love to hear more. Thanks so much!


----------



## LilSapphire (May 8, 2004)

I live too far away to do anything for the little girl but I just wanted to give my best wishes to her!

Jessica


----------



## RockRiverFarms (May 9, 2004)

I am wishing for the best for this little filly. Any new news yet?


----------



## minimule (May 9, 2004)

No news. Can't get the owner to respond to my emails. She goes out of town a lot so may be gone.


----------



## minimule (May 10, 2004)

Well, finally heard from the person with the little dwarf. Her computer had a virus and she couldn't respond.

She gave her away last week. That's all I know. Nothing else. Thanks to all of you that offered your help.


----------



## RockRiverFarms (May 11, 2004)

Thank you minimule. I know that must be frustrating for you. I hope she found her a suitable home. Thank you for bringing it to our attention--sounds like her horses have a pretty good friend in you too.


----------

